# 1946 continental



## Spence36 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just picked a sweet og continental anyone know anything about it. looking to sell it but dont know value its all there even tires are real just need correct pedals but i dont know what kind to put on it i think front left brake has been replaced with 60's schwinn lever and caliper >>>


----------



## unknown52 (Mar 22, 2011)

how you checkin serial number or matchin that to be a 46.  trying to get better at recognizing years and any help would help me.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice bike.  Decals, crank and fenders look to be about that vintage.  Seat, too.  Schwinn serial numbers are tough before '48.  Tires are probably "Schwinn 26x1 3/8"  Which is equivalent to English 26x1 1/4.  The rims on these are 597s so don't buy English 26x1 3/8 cause they're for a 590 rim.
Do the rear dropouts face forward or backwards?  is the kickstand a braze on or a bolt on?  I'm guessing this is a fillet brazed frame so you won't see any evidence of unfinished seams where the chainstays attach to the bottom bracket.  If you look under a later Conti you'll see what I mean.
Where are you located and what size is it (from the center of the crank to the center of the top tube)?


----------



## ftwelder (Mar 22, 2011)

Those Lauterwasser handlebars are begging to be flipped. Nice ride.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's great, let me know what you'd like for it. Thanks!


----------



## videoranger (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice find, I really like those early Schwinn lightweights. You may want to sell the rack separately since I don't think it's original and pre-war racks are sought after.


----------



## Crestonean (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a nice looking bike - especially those beautiful stainless fenders! I was lucky to find a pair for my '48 Continental, but they were EXPENSIVE. Hopefully you'll enjoy a few rides before you sell it.........


----------



## ace (Apr 11, 2011)

What are you asking for the bike? I have one in black, blue and a 1953 in green. Very sweet bikes.  Thanks!


----------

